# Egg sharing tests



## LauraLoo20 (Mar 21, 2010)

_Hi  im 20 years old ( im nearly 21) and have been ttc for 4 years ad have blocked tubes, i only have one now tho beccause of an ectopic pregnancy 2 years ago. So i hoping to egg share. Ive got an appt with fertility specialist on the 8th feb to get all of our test results scans,HSG and fiances sperm analysis. Really hope everything ok on his part of things.  gonna talk to the consultant about egg sharing but im one of these ppl who like to have back ground information on things instead of walking in cluless.  Just really wondering as to who pays for the bloods and tests etc to test against criteria. Where is the closest clinic to me that do an egg sharing scheme. I live in Torquay which is in Devon. Plymouth dont do it, im not sure about exeter. im pretty sure tht Bristol do it. Is this the closest clinic to me. i read somewhere also that you wont fit criteria if you had either had tubal problems or had ovarian cysts removed. I was just wondering as to wether this was false information or as to wether the criteria has changed at all.  _

_Please reply if you can help me  _


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

The things is with clinics they all have dif criteria.like some will take women with pcos and others wont.have you looked on the hfea website?youll be able to find the clinics in the areas youre lookin for.
As for costs of bloods tests thats also somethin to watch.some clinics will charge for things like drugs.consultant fees and bloods whilst some wont.if its straight forward ivf at my clinic youd only have to pay for hfea.sa.and dh bloods.which would only cost about £300 ish.do watch out for hidden charges.


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi laura, it really depends on the clinic as some clinics the recipient funds all the treatment including bloods,scans, but then some clinics the recipient only pays for the ivf treatment and not the blood tests or scans ,consultation but i'm sure someone else will come along to help you who are attending the same clinic as your and good luck.


----------

